# No House of Cards



## plantman (Apr 18, 2015)

As you may or may not have noticed, I haven't posted any new pens since the first of the year, no have I enter any contests as of late. I have been working on several projects that I have been putting off starting, or ones that needed to be finished. This was one of those projects. It is a 1' to 1" scale model of a 19th Century Victorian 6 room house complete with opening doors, windows, staircase, attic, and drop down ladder. The front and sides are made with tongue and groove (1 1/16" ) pine with 3 laps molded into each peice. The floors are real oak planks bandsawn down to the desired thickness. All lower sash windows move up and down, and French and main doors open. Foundation walls are made of real brick using a mixture of water, Tacky Glue, and ground bricks, Shakes are glued and shaped one at a time, then glued on. Copper roof panels were hand formed, and wooden gutters added. All original colors of the day were used. This is one of four I am working on along with scale furnishings and lighting to be added later. Hope you enjoy !!   Jim  S


----------



## BSea (Apr 18, 2015)

WOW, that looks like a lot of work. Very cool.  Is this for someone?


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 18, 2015)

That is awesome, great work.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Apr 18, 2015)

Awesome!!!


----------



## southernclay (Apr 18, 2015)

Amazing Jim! That's an heirloom, I can only imagine the time involved. (Not including the years of skill building). Thanks for sharing.


----------



## plantman (Apr 19, 2015)

BSea said:


> WOW, that looks like a lot of work. Very cool.  Is this for someone?



Thanks Bob; This grandaughter has had her eyes on it since I started building it. She has a round cafe table in her room at our house, so I will mount it on a turntable to make it easier to play with.    Jim  S


----------



## Edgar (Apr 19, 2015)

Awesome Jim!
She's gonna love it!


----------



## mark james (Apr 19, 2015)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/att...449457-no-house-cards-dscn0789-1019x1280-.jpg

Oh My, but that is beautiful!

I realize you will understand this...  

"Work quickly Opa/Pa Pa/Grandpa?(fill in    ), I'm going to grow up quickly"!!!


----------



## Tom T (Apr 19, 2015)

Amazing sir for sure.  Great talent you have.  Wow to the 10 power.  Thanks for sharing that wonderful house with us.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Apr 20, 2015)

Absolutely AWESOME Jim,
Thank you for sharing this with us.
Congratulations.

Bob.


----------



## plantman (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks to all of you out there for looking at my project of love !!! Hopefully my grandaughter will be able to pass it on to her daughter some day. 3 more to go. Second one getting finishing touches. Last two have most parts cut out and ready for construction to begin. This was one of the reasons to have my heart worked on now instead of waiting. I figure if I keep enough projects in the fire I will have to watch my health better in order to finish them. Thanks again to all who looked and commented !!!  Realy means a lot tome.   Jim  S


----------

